# 15" OEM Rims for 200SX same as Sentra??



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey, I was reading on another board that the 95-98 200SX SE-R has a different offset and will fit Spec-V Rims, however I have heard on here that Spec-V rims will not fit on 95-99 Sentra's. Well that's not the point, but it brought up a red flag. So does this mean that the stock 95-98 SE-R rims are different than the 95-99 SE 15" Rims? I'm looking for either the 200SX or Sentra SE rims, but at this point I don't know whether to just look for Sentra SE rims if the 200SX has a different offset. I mean the stockers look the same on both cars don't they??


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

All B13 ('91-'94) and B14 ('95-'99) rims are the same bolt pattern 4x100 
All B15 ('00-'04) and P10 ('91-'96), P11 ('99-'02) rims are the same bolt pattern 4x114.3


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Lucky G20 bastards.... J/K Brandon!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

offset and bolt patterns are not the same thing.

I think this guy needs to do some research....


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Harris said:


> Lucky G20 bastards.... J/K Brandon!


Yup, me and my G rid'n on some 240's! :thumbup:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i've tried both 38 and 40 offsets, the difference is not too much, although i'd go for the 38 for a little more wider track, and 40 for the nice "tucked" look.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> i've tried both 38 and 40 offsets, the difference is not too much, although i'd go for the 38 for a little more wider track, and 40 for the nice "tucked" look.


My 240SX 15" rims are 40mm!  Nice offset compared to stock 14" rim at 45mm. 38mm would have been much nicer.


----------

